

Was anyone enrolled in Algorithms, Part 1/2 on Coursera? - karpodiem

(I&#x27;m referring to this course - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coursera.org&#x2F;course&#x2F;algs4partI)<p>I&#x27;m very disappointed that Coursera &#x27;locks&#x27; courses after the registration window closes. This was one of the brilliant aspects of MIT OCW - courses there were essentially knowledge dumps, anyone interested could view the material at any time.<p>If you were enrolled in either Part 1 or Part 2, can you please capture the course material&#x2F;video lectures and torrent it? I&#x27;d be interested in taking this course.
======
recuter
I'm not sure I should out right torrent it against their wishes if only to
encourage the school to continue providing more materials -- however, I signed
up with just this in mind.

Email in profile.

Also for future reference: there is a handy utility called coursera-dl if you
want to save time faffing around with wget.

Edit: Oh great, there are backups online, yay.

------
daleknauss
YouTube to the rescue! I just found this guy's channel not too long ago and
he's posted all of the videos along with a number of other courses.

[http://www.youtube.com/user/afigfigueira/videos](http://www.youtube.com/user/afigfigueira/videos)

~~~
karpodiem
awesome, thanks!

------
ekm2
There is a better way that occurred to me yesterday.Go to Tim Roughgarden's
Stanford website.He has links to the archived classes.

~~~
dubya
This is different than Sedgewick's class but looks interesting.

Locking the class isn't Coursera-wide. I actually took the Algs part II class,
but can't access the videos anymore, while other classes that have been over
for much longer (e.g. the Scala course) are still available.

And some courses have video downloading disabled altogether for some reason,
e.g. High-performance scientific computing.

------
pyvek
Though not the same ones but here are the lectures from University of New
South Wales - [http://academicearth.org/courses/cs2-data-structures-and-
alg...](http://academicearth.org/courses/cs2-data-structures-and-algorithms-
richard-buckland&#x2F);

------
sid-
You can get lectures from the can link
[https://d19vezwu8eufl6.cloudfront.net/algs4partII/recoded_vi...](https://d19vezwu8eufl6.cloudfront.net/algs4partII/recoded_videos%2Falgs4partII-10.mp4)
Just change the number

